# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  10% off GW2 Pre-Purchase ($53.96 reg / $71.96 DD) [US/EU] Expires 4/16

## shadowsx

Direct2Drive US - Use code EDNOTE10

Regular edition - GameFly: Guild Wars 2 Standard Edition PC Video Game | Buy Guild Wars 2 Standard Edition for PC | Rent Guild Wars 2 Standard Edition
Digital Deluxe edition - GameFly: Guild Wars 2 Digital Deluxe Edition PC Video Game | Buy Guild Wars 2 Digital Deluxe Edition for PC | Rent Guild Wars 2 Digital Deluxe Edition


Direct2Drive EU - Use code EDNOTE10

Regular edition - GameFly: Guild Wars 2 Standard Edition {UK} PC Video Game | Download Guild Wars 2 Standard Edition {UK} for PC
Digital Deluxe edition - GameFly: Guild Wars 2 Digital Deluxe Edition {UK} PC Video Game | Download Guild Wars 2 Digital Deluxe Edition {UK} for PC

Make sure you buy the right region of the game!

----------


## Jaerin

Same on Greenman Gaming with the Code BRING-ALLUR-GUILD

Green Man Gaming

----------


## Synrithh

Thanks for the info!

----------


## Thaadevil

What about CE?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shadowsx

> What about CE?


Unfortunately there are very few retailers that will carry the CE.

https://buy.guildwars2.com/retailers

----------


## Confucius

Too bad I bought mine the second they went up for purchase.

----------


## shadowsx

I'm still debating either to get the CE or DD.

I really want the CE but since I can't get it from amazon I will probably go with the DD (even though that statue is hawt).

----------

